# If i didn't buy my allroad....



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

http://www.cars.com/go/search/...=true
oy. i want!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and look at that price!


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: If i didn't buy my allroad.... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

If i didn't buy my allroad, my mk2 would be running 10's on staggered bbs'


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: If i didn't buy my allroad.... (dotkarmasutra)*

Ohh don't you dare show me an S6 Avant for the same price I paid for my Allroad...









Oh well, I've already been thinking about replacing my daily driver MKII, with a 2.7T 6spd A6 sedan. I like the Allroad that much!
Especially since when I fixed my airspring, I hooked up the old VAG COM at the same time and put the front down 6mm and the rear up 7mm. Looks actually level now, maybe a tad up in the back. Before it looked saggy in the back. At the same time I switched on the Auto-lock and window/sunroof control via remote. Damn I really love this car!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: If i didn't buy my allroad.... (G60 Carat)*

glad to hear!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

If I didn't buy my allroad I would still be driving my B4 Passat VR6. Sure the driver door switch broke so the lights never came on when I opened it. the passenger side doors needed constant attention or else the handles wouldn't work. Oh, can't forget the ripped leather seats (bought it used) and the blown suspension that made railroad tracks awesome (I cross at least two on my way to work)
In short, repairs cost more than the car. So at least now I have a car that I'll soon need to replace the air shocks and probably the turbos. It already takes forever to go up if it's sitting still.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: If i didn't buy my allroad.... (FRAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRAG* »_In short, repairs cost more than the car. So at least now I have a car that I'll soon need to replace the air shocks and probably the turbos. It already takes forever to go up if it's sitting still.

FYI the time it takes to go up and down is slow by design & nature.... the purpose when it was engineered was to be seemless and unnoticable from the cabin of the car. it has nothing to do with whether the air suspension is worn or not. also keep in mind to speed things up the system would have needed a larger air tank, a larger compressor, which would take up a lot more space and be significantly louder.
there was a rhyme & reason, and given the car's MO, it fits the bill perfectly IMO. I just wish they would have used a system that would last longer, that's all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I just noticed that S6 is an Automatic.
Isn't that the same V8 from the V8 Allroad's, the 4.2? If it's going to be Auto-tragic, I think I would prefer the V8 Allroad myself?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

you make a good point...
but i doubt it's the _exact_ same powertrain.... i mean i am sure either the CPU is programmed differently, or some other little things like that. you also don't have the air suspension that could fail, and sportier design & pieces.
the V8 allroads also sell for a bit more than this thing was selling for... it was more about the price than anything else.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Yeah I suppose it it would have all the S goodies. Bigger brakes, uprated suspension over the regular A6 Avant. 
Thinking back, I'm not sure that V8 ever actually came with a Manual trans behind it? Even in the BiTurbo RS6. Now the RS6, with it's carbon fibre interior touches, massive brakes, and 19" wheels. Is the ultimate in C5 sex! Not sure it was ever available in NA though?
I was checking out pics of the upcoming 2009 RS6 Avant. Now that interior is truly amazing~!

















_Modified by G60 Carat at 10:15 AM 10-7-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Yeah I suppose it it would have all the S goodies. Bigger brakes, uprated suspension over the regular A6 Avant. 
Thinking back, I'm not sure that V8 ever actually came with a Manual trans behind it? Even in the BiTurbo RS6. Now the RS6, with it's carbon fibre interior touches, massive brakes, and 19" wheels. Is the ultimate in C5 sex! Not sure it was ever available in NA though?

none of them came in manuals, not even the RS6s...

_Quote »_I was checking out pics of the upcoming 2009 RS6 Avant. Now that interior is truly amazing~!
















agreed!


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: If i didn't buy my allroad.... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I did a VAG-COM scan last night, there is a sensor that is giving "implausible" readings.
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
so I'm happy if it's a sensor and not a leaky bag or air line.
On a sad note, the alternator died (suspected.. or there is a bad connection) so I'll be driving the GTI for a week. I won't have time for a swap until the weekend. - Let the repair costs begin!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Now the RS6, with it's carbon fibre interior touches, massive brakes, and 19" wheels. Is the ultimate in C5 sex! Not sure it was ever available in NA though?

I've seen several in person actually. Very nice cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
To be on topic....sort of, had I gotten the S8 I was looking at, I wouldn't have gotten the A6.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
I've seen several in person actually. Very nice cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
To be on topic....sort of, had I gotten the S8 I was looking at, I wouldn't have gotten the A6.

yeah, but your A6 is pretty sweet. just long-overdue for lowering, that's all. throw some coils on there and you're done. the S-line already makes it look hot!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_yeah, but your A6 is pretty sweet. just long-overdue for lowering, that's all. throw some coils on there and you're done. the S-line already makes it look hot!









I can't say that isn't much appreciaited to hear from you, of all people.








To pay you back, heare is a sick allroad I saw at Barrier today.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*

that is that rare blue that was painted for that ski team, i think.....? weren't there like 6-10 of those made?
good find.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_that is that rare blue that was painted for that ski team, i think.....? weren't there like 6-10 of those made?
good find.









Really? I had no idea why it was painted what looked very much like Sprint Blue. I'll have to look into that for more information.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*

feel free to post up that info when you do look it up. i heard this from a previous owner of one, but that could have been like playing telephone.
i'd be interested in hearing the actual story. think it had something to do with a winter olympic team or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Might be the same exact car featured in the AUTObiography? How many of the Sprint Blue ones could possibly be in the hands of enthuiast owners? Either way there is a 1 in 10 chance!








http://fourtitude.rely.net/new...shtml
http://www.audiworld.com/news/...shtml
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...ation




_Modified by G60 Carat at 3:04 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Might be the same exact car featured in the AUTObiography? How many of the Sprint Blue ones could possibly be in the hands of enthuiast owners? Either way there is a 1 in 10 chance!

It'd be very unlikely that it _isn't_ the exact same one. I wish I could find out for she the guy who owned it at the time still owned it.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*

Ok guys, YES it is same car. The snow pic was taken in his driveway.
He is a pure Audi entusiast and a very very nice guy.
Those ar's were shipped over to a Salt Lake City dealership for the 2002 winter Olympic games and used buy the German ski team, after the games the cars were sold, 10 cars were shipped.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_Ok guys, YES it is same car. The snow pic was taken in his driveway.
He is a pure Audi entusiast and a very very nice guy.

Is he a member on here? I searched for the username from that first fourtitude link and couldn't find anything.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*

Yes he is a memeber. Shot him an email this morning.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*

thanks for coming through there jon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Thanks Jon for ratting me out ;-) Right now, unfortunately, my ar is up at Barrier getting a new power steering pump put on. It's been there all week (had to have to order the part). I should be getting it back tomorrow.
As for the special paint. 1 of 10 is correct. Audi brought them in for the 02 games in Salt Lake all painted in Sprint Blue. Since Audi was not offering this color yet in the states back then I had a heck of a time getting Audi to ship me touch up paint from Germany. After the Olympics they were available for sale. I found mine on the internet sitting on a dealer lot Minneapolis w/ 33K on the clock. Bought it sight unseen and had it shipped out here and have never looked back. I personally have never had a car that does so many things so well. Utility, performance, fit and finish.......the overall package.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (k2allroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2allroad* »_Thanks Jon for ratting me out ;-) 


Hey now, lying is not one of my strong suits, but at least I tried to say you were a nice guy.








Are we going to Portland?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (k2allroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2allroad* »_Thanks Jon for ratting me out ;-) 


I hear the car is back. Like father like son, Ryan ratted this time, said he saw you when he was pulling into Jamba Juice.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (k2allroad)*

are there no good audi dealerships down by you guys? i noticed you said you took it to barrier (i love barrier, use them a lot), but that is very far from you guys.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Larson Audi is down here in t-town. Barrier has mostly worked on the car and have been very happy with them.


----------

